# This is what someone had been making coffee with...



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Not sure it would taste quite as it should...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That looks revolting. Look forward to seeing it after some TLC.


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

descaled and cleaned... New seals, valve and gaskets.


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Just seems strange to me that people buy a dedicated coffee machine due to the taste (lack of) of instant then let it get into this state!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Francis francis x1 v2?


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Spot on Sir!!







)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow! What a transformation. Good work


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Wow! What a transformation. Good work


Agreed:good:

Is that with just citric acid?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I admire your commitment taking on a job like that. I have to say I get a great feeling of well being seeing the transformation. Great work!


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

wow - transformation!

shiny shiny


----------



## beberex (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow. Thats very impressive. I wonder if I could pick your brains as to sourcing the seals and gasket. I`ve seen them at Craystone but find them a bit expensive.

Also you mention a valve. I`m guessing that this is at the other end of the feed from the boiler somewhere. (red arrow) I think mine may be blocked or just not working. Are new valves obtainable? Or is it a serviceable part?

Thanks for any info.

Regards

Dave.


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

GS11 said:


> Agreed:good:
> 
> Is that with just citric acid?


Used citric acid for the bottom half of the boiler but took ages, the top half was coated with something far tougher, 10 seconds with rather nasty Hydrochloric acid sorted that


----------



## beberex (Jan 13, 2014)

HizerKite said:


> Used citric acid for the bottom half of the boiler but took ages, the top half was coated with something far tougher, 10 seconds with rather nasty Hydrochloric acid sorted that


I do hope that you took precautions when using the HCL!


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

It's the only thing I'm actually scared of, when you open the lid, smoke (vapour) comes off and looks like something out of a horror film. It also has a strange effect of coating anything metal in the kitchen in a dull finish which had to be polished off! Dangerous stuff! I've sent you a message re your x1 boiler, should be in your inbox Beberex.


----------



## beberex (Jan 13, 2014)

HizerKite said:


> It's the only thing I'm actually scared of, when you open the lid, smoke (vapour) comes off and looks like something out of a horror film. It also has a strange effect of coating anything metal in the kitchen in a dull finish which had to be polished off! Dangerous stuff! I've sent you a message re your x1 boiler, should be in your inbox Beberex.


Thanks Richard. Have replied to your message (somehow)


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Finished at last...

View attachment 5111


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Lovely ! Have you pulled a shot yet ?


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Soll said:


> Lovely ! Have you pulled a shot yet ?


I have tested it and works as well as any vibe pump machine. Have restored / repaired nearly 50 of this model so becoming fairly routine now


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

HizerKite said:


> I have tested it and works as well as any vibe pump machine. Have restored / repaired nearly 50 of this model so becoming fairly routine now


Sounds like a business opportunity or perhaps you have going already !


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Soll said:


> Sounds like a business opportunity or perhaps you have going already !


More of a side line really...


----------



## beberex (Jan 13, 2014)

@Richard.

You are a true master of the trade.







I`ve had a word with SWMBO and it looks good for next weekend (24- 26). Will confirm next week.

This is why I need the new boiler element.









Please don`t have nightmares!


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

beberex said:


> @Richard.
> 
> You are a true master of the trade.
> 
> ...


I've seen worse! No probs, will wait to hear from you and won't order parts until I have the machine in bits. It may be possible to re use some of your seals as they don't look to be in bad condition in your original photo... The element however is a different story. Going to start on the X2 now which means lots of hassle


----------



## beberex (Jan 13, 2014)

Cheers Richard.

When I first got it around 8/9 years ago.


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

beberex said:


> Cheers Richard.
> 
> When I first got it around 8/9 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 5119


Will be just as good when I've finished with it.. As long as the paintwork is reasonable as they do tend to rust!


----------



## beberex (Jan 13, 2014)

HizerKite said:


> Will be just as good when I've finished with it.. As long as the paintwork is reasonable as they do tend to rust!


Remarkably, the paint is in very good condition. No chips or rustspots anywhere. I`ve always been careful with mopping up spills which is probably why.

Personally I would have scrapped this one though!









http://www.saum.cc/FFX1.html


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

beberex said:


> Remarkably, the paint is in very good condition. No chips or rustspots anywhere. I`ve always been careful with mopping up spills which is probably why.
> 
> Personally I would have scrapped this one though!
> 
> ...


I read the page with that one a while ago, is in a total state and a mk1 with nasty aluminium boiler. Definitely needs a total restoration though I did one that was actually worse a couple of years ago. Was better than new when I finished it but a real loss financially!


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

The X2 is finished, serious effort but looking good now!


----------



## beberex (Jan 13, 2014)

That`s a real beauty Richard. Quite rare these days? According to Craystone, they discontinued production in 2005.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow looks amazing!


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

beberex said:


> That`s a real beauty Richard. Quite rare these days? According to Craystone, they discontinued production in 2005.


Don't pay too much attention to Craystones, they also claim the brass handles for mk 2 machines are no longer available... They are! This is a 2008 machine. The original mk 1 was for ground coffee and pods but had the poor quality aluminium boiler. I had 2 of them and retro fitted both with brass boilers. Sold them a couplle of years ago. The current version is designed to be used with 'iperespresso' capsules only so I fitted mk 3 X1 boilers, shrouds and handles at great expense then had to adapt the injector pins to fit. Took ages as I don't have a lathe but works now and will be for sale shortly.


----------



## Hemmingford (May 2, 2014)

Surely they couldn't have been using it in that state and it was left to deteriorate? Either way excellent work.


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hemmingford said:


> Surely they couldn't have been using it in that state and it was left to deteriorate? Either way excellent work.


Yup, they were using it like that... Amazes me really. Literally just unpacked another that looks even worse. What's wrong with people??


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice post Richard , I wonder when I get round too it what my boiler is going to be like, still haven't got round to catching up with you re: replacement boiler I've been a bit busy and got somewhat side tracked. I think I would like to mod to a brass boiler if and when I get round to it, is this much more of a job ? (Swapping alu to brass boiler)


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Thecatlinux said:


> Nice post Richard , I wonder when I get round too it what my boiler is going to be like, still haven't got round to catching up with you re: replacement boiler I've been a bit busy and got somewhat side tracked. I think I would like to mod to a brass boiler if and when I get round to it, is this much more of a job ? (Swapping alu to brass boiler)


Hi, I am at this very moment converting one to brass boiler. The actual work is fairly simple but it's just getting the parts as you have to replace the boiler, metal shroud, coffee handle and filters so can be expensive. I converted a mk3 to mk2 last week as the control board had died and the newer mk3 is pants! That's actually more difficult!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

HizerKite said:


> Hi, I am at this very moment converting one to brass boiler. The actual work is fairly simple but it's just getting the parts as you have to replace the boiler, metal shroud, coffee handle and filters so can be expensive. I converted a mk3 to mk2 last week as the control board had died and the newer mk3 is pants! That's actually more difficult!


when i get round to it I will give you a shout, I think I may stick with the alu then as you said you had some kicking about, and to be honest I can only see me using the machine every once in a while and not as an everyday machine


----------

